# Reliable places to get checked for HIV/Various STDs?



## Concerned

Hey everyone,

Before anyone mentions Zack Medical Clinic, I had an unpleasant experience with them. Other than the fact that it occupies an office space buried deep within a pre-historic building, the doctor over there didn't even bother putting a mask on to pretend like he cared for what I had to say. That interaction made me so weary of the entire establishment that I checked the syringe's packaging thoroughly before allowing the nurse to draw a blood sample off of me. The test I had was 3 days post-exposure so it was as good as useless.

Any other clinics you recommend where doctors are competent and at the very least, pretend to be interested/concerned?


----------



## Chocoholic

Well here's the thing, getting tested for STD's fine. Getting tested for HIV, not so sure about that. IF it came back as a positive test, you've literally be picked up, taken to the airport and dumped on a plane out of the country.


----------



## Reddiva

Concerned said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Before anyone mentions Zack Medical Clinic, I had an unpleasant experience with them. Other than the fact that it occupies an office space buried deep within a pre-historic building, the doctor over there didn't even bother putting a mask on to pretend like he cared for what I had to say. That interaction made me so weary of the entire establishment that I checked the syringe's packaging thoroughly before allowing the nurse to draw a blood sample off of me. The test I had was 3 days post-exposure so it was as good as useless.
> 
> Any other clinics you recommend where doctors are competent and at the very least, pretend to be interested/concerned?


HIV tests are done as part of the visa process
STD can be checked at most of the clinics on Al Wasl road/Jumeriah Beach road


----------



## Nursemanit

Personally I would go back home to be tested . I can tell you with 100% certainty If you are positive ( for any STD) the results are required by law to be reported with your name and emirates ID to the DHA in Dubai or HAAD in Abu Dhabi. I have no information about what is done with the information other than the stated purpose of outbreak tracking for communicable disease however the DHA is the same branch of government that will handle your medical fitness approval so that would worry me.


----------



## Chocoholic

Nursemanit said:


> Personally I would go back home to be tested . I can tell you with 100% certainty If you are positive ( for any STD) the results are required by law to be reported with your name and emirates ID to the DHA in Dubai or HAAD in Abu Dhabi. I have no information about what is done with the information other than the stated purpose of outbreak tracking for communicable disease however the DHA is the same branch of government that will handle your medical fitness approval so that would worry me.


Please do NOT give incorrect information. They absolutely 100% do NOT report ANY STD - that would be ridiculous. They only report HIV/AIDS and certain HEP strains.

Oh yes this person has thrush, or HPV, or chlamydia - let's deport them. er no.


----------



## Nursemanit

Chocoholic said:


> Please do NOT give incorrect information. They absolutely 100% do NOT report ANY STD - that would be ridiculous. They only report HIV/AIDS and certain HEP strains.
> 
> Oh yes this person has thrush, or HPV, or chlamydia - let's deport them. er no.


I think I am in a significantly better position to know this information - an apology for your rudeness would be nice. 


DHA likely to fine clinics for not reporting infectious diseases - Khaleej Times

it is UAE Federal Law number 27/1981 concerning the Prevention of
Communicable Diseases.

Here is the site where they are required to report. https://eservices.dha.gov.ae/DHAWeb/Default.aspx


----------



## Nursemanit

the last page has the full list of reportable ( all the major STD are on it ) 

http://www.haad.ae/HAAD/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=HXHS8yBY1vc=&tabid=1159


----------



## Chocoholic

LOL you've given information which actually backs up MY argument.

'Infectious diseases' HIV/AIDS/TB/Syphilis/Yellow Fever etc.

You're scaremongering. OP is not going to be reported or deported for an STD other than HIV or certain HEP strains which I already stated should be tested for outside the UAE.

What an assumption to make to say you're in a better position to advise, when you a. don't know what other people do and b. don't know what their personal experiences are. I've seen people in the medical profession here make some right royal cock ups.

When people talk about STD's they usually implying Gonorrhea, Chlamydia, HPV, Thrush - non of those will get you into trouble or are reportable.

To Concerned (OP) I'd PM you my clinic as they're excellent, but you need 5 posts before I can send you a personal message. Don't worry, been here, done that, got the t-shirt.


----------



## Nursemanit

Well if you bothered to read the last document I posted you would see that you are 100% incorrect Chlamydia , warts and Gonorrhea are clearly listed as reportable. Do you have any reason to belive that the OP is not going to test positive for HIV , Chlamydia, Hep or any of the other listed conditions?

But why read a document or quote a reliable source ... just spout off your personal uneducated beliefs and opinions. Tell the OP to rely on luck that the provider will not follow the law and report positive results.


----------



## Nursemanit

Still waiting for your apology ? Or are there so many deficits in your upbringing and character that you can not simply say you were wrong


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
My wife is a doctor and I asked her about this subject.
She confirmed that STDs such as syphillus and HIV are reportable diseases in the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> My wife is a doctor and I asked her about this subject.
> She confirmed that STDs such as syphillus and HIV are reportable diseases in the UAE.
> Cheers
> Steve


No one has said they aren't. But the others I mentioned certainly aren't. I don't understand what the issue is here.

Everyone agrees, that HIV, Syphillus and some HEP strains are reportable - the others aren't. So if he's testing for the ones mentioned - leave the country.

What's hard to understand here?

My issue was the blanket statement that ALL STD's are reportable - which isn't true.


----------



## Nursemanit

Again , the list of test is provided for you in the link - they list each STD that is reportable and the ones you keep saying are not reportable *are on the list.* This is information that you can also confirm just by calling the DHA / HAAD or looking at its website - they do not hide this. 

Another issue is other than HIV and HEP ( they are done separate because they require consent) - you don't get tested separately for the remaining serum tested STD's. You usually can not pick and choose what STD results you will get. STD are tested together as a panel.


----------

